# DL *******



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

After snows, I cannot wait to hit up some spring eyes on DL. It's always a good time. 
Anyone ever fish the *******?


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Hmmmmmm..... DL, nope never fished there before!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

PJ we will have to make sure Jones doesnt cut his eye open again. :eyeroll: I dont think the beer helped the bleeding.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yeah, that was an interesting fishing trip. If that jig would have hit me a half inch lower...I'd have lost my shooting eye! 

I can't wait for some open water fishing...hell if the snows cooperate we might have to do a couple Cast 'N' Blasts by DL. :wink:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

lucky ya weren't using a rapala. I've seen firsthand what a rapala earing looks like, ouch.


----------



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey Brad, you know its all about the B.T.O.C.'s


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Jigs, good to see ya got the old computer working again. Going hunting with your bro and the crew tomorrow.

You would've been proud of me and the bro this week. Fantabulous, to say the least.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

BBF, I ain't going fishin' without my Miller Lite. or the berkley Tri-lean!


----------

